# "My Rentals" disappear too soon



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Two times now, a program I downloaded via my broadband connection to my 622 has disappeared the following day, even though the program listing said I'd have 23 days to view the program. Also a few weeks ago there were 2 programs in my rentals that I did not request. They only had a few minutes before expiring, but stayed in the list for days.

Is there a known problem with Dish on Demand broadband downloads on thr 622?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

There is a known issue (with the 622/722/722k) that IPVOD disappears nightly. The fix for this will require a future software update in the receiver.

You may be able to find the shows at dishonline.com, otherwise the best bet is to watch them before the nightly update


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I actually downloaded the same program twice in the same week, then recorded it to my VCR after the second download (the first time I used the VCR to record anything new in years).


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, 
Here's another question along the same line:

When renting a payper view, is it suppose to be for 24hrs, or not? If I rent one in the evening, it is gone by 3 or 4 AM. Everytime. Is that typical?

I have my update set at 6AM, so that's not a factor.

Are PPV certificates honored differently than billable movies?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

satcrazy said:


> OK,
> Here's another question along the same line:
> 
> When renting a payper view, is it suppose to be for 24hrs, or not? If I rent one in the evening, it is gone by 3 or 4 AM. Everytime. Is that typical?
> ...


PPV are different and they do end usually at 3:00 or 4:00am. When you select the PPV it will tell you what time it ends but it does go 24 hours from 3:00am to 3:00am or the time listed. This is determined by the PPV and has nothing to do with update time. PPV coupons are work the same as if you pay for the PPV.

The Streaming is different and has separate guidelines.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> PPV are different and they do end usually at 3:00 or 4:00am. When you select the PPV it will tell you what time it ends but it does go 24 hours from 3:00am to 3:00am or the time listed. This is determined by the PPV and has nothing to do with update time. PPV coupons are work the same as if you pay for the PPV.
> 
> The Streaming is different and has separate guidelines.


Thanks Mary.
By the time I sit down to watch a movie it's late, and If I fall asleep during the movie, I miss out cause the rental is over. Guess I'll make a point to rent it in the AM, and hope to catch it earlier.

thanks


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought the new release of L721 for the 722DVR was supposed to fix this. I downloaded a couple of shows the other day. Upon going to the shows, they were deleted. When will this issue be fixed? Until it is, my DVR will not be connected to the internet, so I cannot download any shows...waste of data being downloaded since I cannot view it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

OK here is another twist to this problem. Last night I downloaded a movie from the "Platinum" list (since I'm getting EPIX free for 3 months). Since I knew I was going to lose the download I recorded the movie to my VCR. I reset the boot time in preferences from 3 AM to 4:30 AM so the whole movie was able to play back before the forced reboot.

I get up this morning to see what was on my DVR. In place of the movie was Four :eek2: programs I did not request!?! Good thing I VCR recorded the requested movie.

BTW these 4 programs were there before I ordered the movie. I deleted them first (hoping that the requested movie would record over them). They were back the next day. I've seen them before, they all say I have less than one minute before they expire, but they never truly expire. 

I may have requested one of them in the past, but that does not explain the rest. It's as if there was a season pass for the titles (Tosh.0, Sponge Bob, and some other program from Comedy Central I never heard of before). I did in the past request 1 Tosh.0 show, but now I get 2 at a time along with one each of the other two shows.

This is one nasty software glitch if you want to promote downloading movies to your DVR. Not a single request has lasted past the reboot, yet these four unrequested keep coming back.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Could buy any chance, the VCR have been on TV2 output and Movie was recorded on TV1?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Michael P said:


> OK here is another twist to this problem. Last night I downloaded a movie from the "Platinum" list (since I'm getting EPIX free for 3 months). Since I knew I was going to lose the download I recorded the movie to my VCR. I reset the boot time in preferences from 3 AM to 4:30 AM so the whole movie was able to play back before the forced reboot.
> 
> I get up this morning to see what was on my DVR. In place of the movie was Four :eek2: programs I did not request!?! Good thing I VCR recorded the requested movie.
> 
> ...


Michael, on your timers list are you showing the 4 shows that recorded to your DVR? DISH Network does not have control over your timers. We need to locate the one that exists, showing these programs and that will need to be deleted.

Yes, the nightly updates do delete all streaming movies that were downloaded to the receiver during that day. We are working on correcting this issue.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Michael, on your timers list are you showing the 4 shows that recorded to your DVR? DISH Network does not have control over your timers. We need to locate the one that exists, showing these programs and that will need to be deleted.
> 
> Yes, the nightly updates do delete all streaming movies that were downloaded to the receiver during that day. We are working on correcting this issue.


These 4 programs only show up in "My Rentals", not in the regular DVR list of recorded programs. I do recall requesting ONE Tosh.0 episode some time ago, but there are two stuck in My Rentals.

Nothing I can do will make them go away for good. I can delete them but after a reboot they are back. Every time I look at their listing it says I have "less than one minute" before they expire.

Has anybody else reported such a problem?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Could buy any chance, the VCR have been on TV2 output and Movie was recorded on TV1?


The problem is not with the VCR (which is on TV2 BTW). I successfully recorded the movie to the VCR before it got prematurely deleted at the reboot.

This problem is with the streaming videos that E* provides to those with a broadband connection - it's not a problem with the satellite delivered programs.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Michael P said:


> These 4 programs only show up in "My Rentals", not in the regular DVR list of recorded programs. I do recall requesting ONE Tosh.0 episode some time ago, but there are two stuck in My Rentals.
> 
> Nothing I can do will make them go away for good. I can delete them but after a reboot they are back. Every time I look at their listing it says I have "less than one minute" before they expire.
> 
> Has anybody else reported such a problem?


I have seen shows show up again in "My Rental" that I thought I had deleted. I think that maybe you need to go back and click the "Done" button after you click the "Delete" button. I tried that last time and the shows did not re-appear.

I have not seen unknown shows appear in "My rentals" nor have I seen any shows disappear overnight. I have a ViP722k with SW ver. L688.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

Michael P said:


> These 4 programs only show up in "My Rentals", not in the regular DVR list of recorded programs. I do recall requesting ONE Tosh.0 episode some time ago, but there are two stuck in My Rentals.
> 
> Nothing I can do will make them go away for good. I can delete them but after a reboot they are back. Every time I look at their listing it says I have "less than one minute" before they expire.
> 
> Has anybody else reported such a problem?


I have seen the same programs in My Rentals only. I do not even know who TOSH2.0 is!!! SpongeCheez was there as well. I deleted them yesterday and they were back today. I deleted them again today. However, I downloaded three movies for VOD yesterday and they are still there through the overnight update. My menu does not show "Blockbuster Movie Pass" yet. I still access through the Dish Platinum menu. Dish said they are working on that issue (no biggie for me). But, I haven't noticed any differences between what my sister-in-law's 722K downloadable "Blockbuster" movies are that are different than my 622 movie choices. Software issues indeed.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Tosh.0 is a program on Comedy Central. 4 of the 5 programs stuck in My rentals (there was one more that popped up since my previous post) are from Comedy Central. I don't know which kids network Spongebob came from. It's as if a season pass was created for Comedy Central programs. I do admit to downloading Tosh.0 ONE TIME. How I got an additional episode plus an episode of two other CC programs is beyond me. 

I deleted them all again today. By the way clicking "done" does not help, it only gets me out of the screen before I can delete the programs.


----------

